# Selling a 1990 Black 735il



## Ajk13a (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a 1990 black 735il that I would like to sell. 

The car has 122000 miles. I bought the car in 1992 with about 20k miles. It is in good mechanical condition and the body is clean and shiny.

BMW or a indies have always maintained the car.

It is still a very fast car. I am 75 and it is really getting to fast for me. I tend to drive my x5 around my village and few fast long drives.

Any ideas about how to sell it would be appreciated.

Thanks

ArtK


----------



## SnowCub (May 20, 2014)

Post pictures? Craigslist ad?


----------



## paprmkr (Apr 8, 2005)

contact me i am interesteed.


----------

